# SAVANNAH IS HOME FOR CHRISTMAS!!!



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

OK Savannah made it home for Christmas and I couldn't be happier to have her here. She is such a beautiful little girl much prettier than her pictures, they just don't do her justice. She is absolutely beautiful, but then again I could be a little bit biased.

Her journey began very early this morning when Tiger met Eva about 7:00am and he took her to the airport and they flew into Gainesville, Florida and arrived at 11:00am and I was there to greet them. My sister in law decided she wanted to come with me so she drove so that I could just hold Savannah and play with her to Ocala, then she let me off at my car and Savannah got into her brand new Christmas dress and in fact it was her very first dress she has ever had or worn and believe me she did it proud. I put her into her carrier and off we went to her new home.

Here is Tiger bringing her in from the flight and he had her in his arms for everyone to see, My sister in law said here she comes Lucy there she is and Tiger knew exactly who we were and brought her over and here is the picture of our very first meeting. It was love at first sight for me
for Savannah that is. hahaha
[attachment=60076HOT0182.JPG]

In her new carrier on the ride home
[attachment=60077HOT0190.JPG]

All tuckered out and dreaming of what is new to come.
[attachment=60078HOT0193.JPG]

Here I am all decked out in my new Christmas dress. In fact this is my very first dress I have ever had.
[attachment=60079HOT0205.JPG]

What are these mommy?
[attachment=60081HOT0214.JPG]

I just saw something moving.
[attachment=60082HOT0215.JPG]

Taking the time to smell the flowers.
[attachment=60080HOT0212.JPG]

I think I'm going to like it here mommy see my happy smile.
[attachment=60084HOT0211.JPG]

This is a picture that came out and I don't know how or what I did but thought it was really a neat shot.
[attachment=60083HOT0219.JPG]

For everyone that wanted to know how Breeze and Savannah got along, it was like long lost sisters meeting again. They are just laying together and smelling each other and like they are telling each other about their past life and what shows they were both at. Gosh, they could have been at shows together and competing against each other. I never thought about that before. But they are only a couple of months apart and would have been showing about the same time. Very interesting.
Little Sparkle loves everyone and everything so no problems there as well. So everyone likes and is sleeping together, Yeah
I will post more pictures later of the three of them together. Have a good evening and happy holidays. 

Hugs,
Lucy, Breeze, Savannah and Sparkle


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Lucy, I am so happy.......she is gorgeous and so CLEAN!!! Yea!!!! Tiger looks so happy with her in his arms. You deserve so much happiness and I am so happy that Savannah loves everyone in the family!!! She is a real beauty!!! :heart: :heart: :heart: Merry Christmas Lucy and God Bless!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations, she is really pretty. How old is she?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Lucy, she's perfect. God has really been blessing you. I love her new Christmas it's so feminine. Merry Christmas to you and all your family


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

OMG, you have two gorgeous retirees now! Savannah is beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats lucy! savannah is gorgeous :wub: 

love that you took a pic of tiger handing her off to you. he is so sweet!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awww, what a dollbaby Savannah is. :wub: She looks precious in her pretty new Christmas dress. A friend of mine just adopted & brought home "Adah" last Sat. from Eva. She's also known as CH MaltAngels Rejoice in his Love. She's a real sweetheart too.She's Boo & Hannahs new best friend. Bet Savannah & Adah were good friends. Congrats on your new little girl.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome Home Savannah!!!! Your family has been waiting a very long time for you.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations on your little Christmas miracle!

She is darling and going to be a wonderful part of Lucy's Angels!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations Lucy. Savannah is a beauty. That dress is adorable on her. I'm glad the fluffs get along right away. Have you posted pictures of Sparkle? I don't ever remember seeing her. I'm glad you posted the story of Savannah on 12/17/. I remember you posting about going to adopt her. Then you got Breeze and I couldn't figure out what happened to Savannah. I love that name so I remembered it. LOL I figured I missed something as usual but have been wondering about Savannah for what seems like forever. Now she is home. You must be so very happy. May I ask who is Tiger? I feel I should know who he is but I just don't. I'm going to hunt for pictures of Sparkle now. Have fun with your beauties Lucy. What a FLUFFY Christmas you are going to have. LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lucy - I think you won the lottery :biggrin: what a beauty Miss Savannah is :wub: :wub: She's just darling and looks so tiny. How much does she weigh? How rude to ask a girl her weight. :shocked: I can tell she is in the home she's supposed to be in with loving fluffs and the best mommy she could ever ask for. Enjoy!! What a wonderful Christmas present :heart: Oh I almost forgot -- that last photo is very cool.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 23 2009, 09:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866217


> Oh Lucy, I am so happy.......she is gorgeous and so CLEAN!!! Yea!!!! Tiger looks so happy with her in his arms. You deserve so much happiness and I am so happy that Savannah loves everyone in the family!!! She is a real beauty!!! :heart: :heart: :heart: Merry Christmas Lucy and God Bless!!!![/B]


Thanks Dianne, yes she is so white and so so sweet and loves to cuddle and kiss. Tiger said that she was a little doll on the trip and he really liked her as well.


QUOTE (Johita @ Dec 23 2009, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866218


> Congratulations, she is really pretty. How old is she?[/B]


Thank you so much, she is the same age as Breeze and they are both 5 years old.

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Dec 23 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866220


> Oh Lucy, she's perfect. God has really been blessing you. I love her new Christmas it's so feminine. Merry Christmas to you and all your family[/B]


I agree that I am truly blessed to get her and Breeze and I think she liked being dressed as well.

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Dec 23 2009, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866221


> OMG, you have two gorgeous retirees now! Savannah is beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Thank you so much and yes both my girls are beautiful and sweet as well.

QUOTE (Remy @ Dec 23 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866222


> congrats lucy! savannah is gorgeous :wub:
> 
> love that you took a pic of tiger handing her off to you. he is so sweet![/B]


Thank you so much. Thanks to my SIL she took the picture for me and it meant a lot to have that picture. This was the first time seeing her in person and not a picture. She is so much cuter in person and so sweet.

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Dec 23 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866223


> Awww, what a dollbaby Savannah is. :wub: She looks precious in her pretty new Christmas dress. A friend of mine just adopted & brought home "Adah" last Sat. from Eva. She's also known as CH MaltAngels Rejoice in his Love. She's a real sweetheart too.She's Boo & Hannahs new best friend. Bet Savannah & Adah were good friends. Congrats on your new little girl.[/B]


Oh that sounds so great that she has another Malt friend out there, hope they join SM so we can talk and see pictures of her as well. Adah sounds so cute and sweet.

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Dec 23 2009, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866224


> Welcome Home Savannah!!!! Your family has been waiting a very long time for you.[/B]


Thank you so much, I am so happy that she is finally home. We are complete now.

QUOTE (joyomom @ Dec 23 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866227


> Congratulations on your little Christmas miracle!
> 
> She is darling and going to be a wonderful part of Lucy's Angels!!![/B]


Thank you and she truly is a miracle and one of my Angels.

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 23 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866229


> Congratulations Lucy. Savannah is a beauty. I'm glad the fluffs get along right away. Have you posted pictures of Sparkle? I don't ever remember seeing her. I'm glad you posted the story of Savannah on 12/17/. I remember you posting about going to adopt her. Then you got Breeze and I couldn't figure out what happened to Savannah. I love that name so I remembered it. LOL I figured I missed something as usual but have been wondering about Savannah for what seems like forever. Now she is home. You must be so very happy. May I ask who is Tiger? I feel I should know who he is but I just don't. I'm going to hunt for pictures of Sparkle now. Have fun with your beauties Lucy.[/B]


I am glad that you saw my other posts the other day, I have been waiting so long and wondered if I was going to get her before the end of the year. It worked out with her having her last litter in August. So now she is here. She just loves to snuggle close and give kisses. I don't know when I posted pictures of Sparkle as she is so hard to get her to stand still. But she is getting better and I am going to posts more of her soon though. Tiger is a womderful person and has transported a lot of SM members dogs to them.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Dec 23 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=866253


> Lucy - I think you won the lottery :biggrin: what a beauty Miss Savannah is :wub: :wub: She's just darling and looks so tiny. How much does she weigh? How rude to ask a girl her weight. :shocked: I can tell she is in the home she's supposed to be in with loving fluffs and the best mommy she could ever ask for. Enjoy!! What a wonderful Christmas present :heart: Oh I almost forgot -- that last photo is very cool.[/B]


I think I must had done something right, I feel as though I won the lottery with these girls. Yes she is tiny about the sames size as Breeze and she is just at 5 lbs. Thank you so much for all the compliments. And I wish you a wonderful Christmas and Happy Holidays as well.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful, just beautiful. I love happy endings.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Lucy, Savannah is so beautiful! It's wonderful that she fit in so well and that everyone is getting along! :yahoo: What a wonderful Christmas
present, and you SO deserve it!! Congratulations!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is so pretty and she looks so darn cute in her new dress!!! How wonderful that everyone is getting along!!

I love the little carrier you got for her. May I ask where you got it. It is just what I'm looking for!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome HOME, Savannah! :heart: 
What a special Christmas you will have this year, with your new (beautiful!) addition!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations! 
She's beautiful and looks adorable in her Christmas dress. 
What a wonderful Christmas for you both. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How lovely she is. :wub: looks like she has settled in as though she has always been there. How wonderful.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Now we need pictures of Savannah and Breeze together! :biggrin:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh Lucy, Savannah is such a beauty :wub: I had no idea you were adding another one! What a wonderful time of year for this to happen. All the best with your new baby :heart: 
Sunnie


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Congrats to you! She's just precious. :wub: :wub: I wish you many years of happiness with her.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh what such a precious girl she is. Just beautiful.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Gosh I am so happy for you Lucy Finally you got your Savannah home. You will be having a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Lucy, She is beautiful :wub: what a special Christmas you are going to have


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Savannah is beautiful! :wub: What a merry Christmas!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations! She's beautiful, I've been thinking about you this week and that you must be getting really excited. 


(also neat to see Christmas cactus growing in a garden, not inside)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my! What a beauty! You know, Lucy, things happen for a reason and you were meant to have these three precious little ones!!!!!!! Oh what fun you all are going to have! I'm so glad everyone gets along - it makes life so much easier.  

So this is Savannah's first dress? cool. When ever I put clothing on Ava she runs around in circles trying to get it off :smilie_tischkante: :biggrin:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

She is so beautiful. What a gorgeous dress too. Enjoy the holidays together! So happy for you.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh!! congrats. Savannah is a little doll and I love her name. Happy Holidays!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations! Savannah is adorable, what a wonderful Christmas you're gonna have.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Home for the holidays. Savannah is our lil Christmas girl!!!! :wub: :wub: I am so excited for you. She sure is beautiful and look at how happy she looks!!!!! Congrats and happy holidays!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh a new baby for Christmas!!! :chili: Savannah is beautiful. Merry Christmas to you all!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Savannah is *GORGEOUS*!!!!! Really, she could not be any more beautiful! And that dress is just amazing!!! It's the perfect pretty dress for her!! Have fun!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow! Savannah is gorgeous! Congratulations to you both ... well, to ALL of you! I was going to say what a blessing that they are all getting along so fabulously ... really it's a minor miracle! I don't think that's all that common ... it's definitely not what happened with Tchelsi and Tatumn - LOL! Tatumn was smitten with her from the beginning, but Tchelsi wanted nothing to do with him. Thank goodness that has changed, but you're SO LUCKY to have the girls hit it off from the start!
Congrats once again, and Merry Christmas! 

P.S. Did you see Tchelsi's SS Reveal??


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations Lucy! :aktion033: 
there's nothing better than a new baby just in time for Christmas! :heart: 
she is so pretty and looks great in that little dress! :wub: 
hugs,
Florence & Pearlan


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

It's so wonderful that Savannah arrived home in time for Christmas! What a beauty she is! And what a joy it must be to see that the fluffs all get along together. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations on your new Christmas baby, she is such a beauty! We just celebrated our 1 year anniversary with our retiree and I hope that your first year together is as happy as ours. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

